# MLB Coverage Area Map



## Spooky (Mar 15, 2005)

Awhile ago, there was a map located on the internet that showed the coverage territories of all the MLB teams. Each team's coverage area was shaded in a different color (unless they overlapped of course). However, the link that I had saved now sends me to a Baseball Think Factory page. The map is gone! Does anyone have a link to that map? This is not for the spotbeam for locals. This was something similar, but different.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.baseballthinkfactory.org/files/astrodirt/discussion/419/

(The "Digging in the Astrodirt" columns are not mentioned on the home page anymore, so this may be removed at some point. I'd suggest backing it up if you want to keep it.)


----------

